
The Artificial “Intelligence” Scam Is Imploding - seibelj
https://medium.com/@seibelj/the-artificial-intelligence-scam-is-imploding-34b156c3537e
======
ptidhomme
> _Artificial intelligence is the rebranding of previous machine-learning
> techniques to trick investors into believing the technology is literally
> recreating biological human brains._

This is the very scam. Everyone is buying this, even in engineering cultures,
speaking loud of it with pitiful candeur.

